# Gadget Show



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

This evening are looking at coffee machines in Italy, just started


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just switched it on - did I miss it?!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a repeat from earlier in the week. You don't miss much


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup am finding that! Ooh a Delonghi! Get me my credit card!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Never mind the coffee machines I want a ziezel


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

If that's the future of espresso and espresso based coffees then I'll go back to Ovaltine.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh dear that was pretty bad. £6k for a tap that makes 'espresso', 'lattes' and apparently orange juice too. Just think what you could buy with £6K instead!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Bit of a let down really but the Ziezel was interesting, but at 23k


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Never mind the coffee machines I want a ziezel


Is that a typo? Do you mean Rachel? You can't have her - she's mine


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Tell you what though - I'd love to win their 'mega bundle'! Probably best prize giveaway on TV these days


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Espresso with "good cream-er" surprised it wasn't expresso they made


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

On the *gadget show* Channel 5 this evening at 7pm friday 14th october 2016

The very latest coffee gadgets get put to the test against an expert barista.

I'll record it and skip the dross just to watch this.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> On the *gadget show* Channel 5 this evening at 7pm friday 14th october 2016
> 
> The very latest coffee gadgets get put to the test against an expert barista.
> 
> I'll record it and skip the dross just to watch this.


Wow. What a ridiculous test.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

doh missed it, is it worth watching on catch up for the cringe factor?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Worth a flick through on catch up, yeah!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes. Especially if you like shouting at the television.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Yes. Especially if you like shouting at the television.


I'm a pro shouter, I like to think they can hear me....even on catch up.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Wow. What a ridiculous test.


So... just like every other Gadget Show test, then


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

just watched on catch up, too funny "that's a bit bitter", you can see his poor heart break.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, the poor crest fallen world barista champions face









I found it well worth watching.

Liked the look of that roasting machine,, didnt like the milk frother.

Thought it would have newer cutting edge coffee equipment that I didnt know about though.

Just proved to me things havent really moved on that much in recent years.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Slightly off topic, but I saw a program a while back where as part of it, we were told that Italian scientists had proved that (iirc) 4 espressos a day were good for the liver.


----------

